# Τι θα κάνει η Ελλάδα τους μετανάστες της



## nickel (Aug 4, 2015)

Νήμα έχουμε για την Ευρώπη («Τι θα κάνει η Ευρώπη τους μετανάστες της»), ας φτιάξω και (άλλο;) ένα για την Ελλάδα.


*Η αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα για τον μετανάστη*
Του Τάκη Καραγιάννη
Protagon.gr

«Οι μετανάστες από το Πεδίον του Άρεως θα μετεγκατασταθούν στον Ελαιώνα», είπε ο Φλαμπουράρης κι έβαλε το κεφάλι του μέσα στο χώμα, στρουθοκαμηλίζοντας μπροστά στο πρόβλημα και θεωρώντας πως το έλυσε.

Εάν υπήρχε ένας τομέας στον οποίο είχα εμπιστοσύνη -στα όρια της τυφλότητας- στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και στις πολιτικές που θα εφάρμοζε με την άνοδό του στην εξουσία, αυτός ήταν το μεταναστευτικό.

Είχα την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω, στο παρελθόν, τον τρόπο με τον οποίο λειτουργούσε αυτός ο χώρος σε τέτοια θέματα. Πολύ πριν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ γίνει κόμμα του 12% ή του 37%, όταν η βάση συνδιαμόρφωνε απόψεις και πολιτικές κι όταν οι συλλογικότητες διοργάνωναν φόρα κι εκδηλώσεις με ολοκληρωμένες προτάσεις για την τύχη των ανθρώπινων ψυχών που φτάνουν στην Ελλάδα με κάθε τρόπο. Δεν έχει σημασία εάν συμφωνούσα ή όχι με τις προτάσεις αυτές. Σημασία έχει πως υπήρχαν. Τις είχα δει με τα μάτια μου, τις είχα ακούσει με τα αυτιά μου, τις είχα συζητήσει με ανθρώπους που πρόσκεινται σ΄αυτόν τον πολιτικό χώρο.

Εδώ και μήνες, εάν υπάρχει ένα πράγμα που ντροπιάζει την ιστορία αυτού του πολιτικού χώρου είναι αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα. Το μεταναστευτικό. Από τις δηλώσεις της κυρίας Τασίας για το οτι οι μετανάστες εξαφανίζονται με το που πέφτει στο σκοτάδι, μέχρι την ανάλγητη στάση όλης της Κουμουνδούρου. Κι από την ανυπαρξία σχεδίου των αρμόδιων υπουργών και υφυπουργών μέχρι την απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να μεταφέρει τους μετανάστες από το Πεδίον του Άρεως στον Ελαιώνα. Το είχε πει τις προάλλες ο Τσίπρας. Σε λίγες ώρες θα λυθεί το θέμα. Οι ώρες έγιναν ημέρες, οι ημέρες έγιναν εβδομάδα, η «λύση» δόθηκε, αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε.

Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω. Η «πρώτη φορά αριστερή κυβέρνηση μετά τον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο» (έτσι την αποκαλεί ο Τσίπρας) καλείται να διαχειριστεί εδώ και μήνες ένα θέμα που κόμπαζε πως το είχε, που καυχιόταν πως είναι στο αξιακό σύστημά της να δώσει λύσεις, και το μόνο που επιλέγει είναι η μεταφορά του σε άλλη περιοχή; Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω. Το ζήτημα τερματίζει στο εάν ο μετανάστης είναι ορατός από τον κάτοικο της Κυψέλης ή από τον κάτοικο του Βοτανικού; Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω. Είναι στάση υπεύθυνου, σύγχρονου, προοδευτικού, δημοκρατικού (μιας και το χρησιμοποιεί συχνά αυτό το επίθετο το Μαξίμου) κράτους, το 2015, αυτή;

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αποφάσισε να κλείσει την Αμυγδαλέζα απλά και μόνο για να δείξει στον κόσμο του πως κάνει πράξη όλα όσα είχε υποσχεθεί προεκλογικά. Κακώς υπήρχε η Αμυγδαλέζα, δεν το συζητάμε. Αλλά μέχρι να δοθεί μία οριστική λύση στο πρόβλημα οι συνθήκες εκεί ήταν απείρως καλύτερες από το να κοιμάσαι στο πεζοδρόμιο του Ελαιώνα ή κάτω από τα δέντρα στο Πεδίον του Άρεως. Έκλεισε κλειστούς χώρους με τουαλέτες και κρεβάτια για να κάνει λαϊκίστικη ρελάνς στο συναίσθημα του αριστερού ψηφοφόρου. Και τώρα αφήνει τον μετανάστη να κοιμάται στο λιοπύρι, στους 40 βαθμούς. Στον Ελαιώνα.

Μπράβο μας.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2015)

Είδα στο ΦΒ ένα πολύ ανθρώπινο κείμενο:

*Γιώργος Τυρίκος-Εργάς*

Nα βάζεις στο χέρι Σύρου πρόσφυγα πενήντα ευρώ και εκείνος να μη τα δέχεται με τίποτα λέγοντας "εγώ είμαι ένας, θα τα καταφέρω, δώσε τα σε μια οικογένεια". 

Να συζητάς νύχτα στην Αγκαλιά που δεν έχει ρεύμα για την "Καρδιά του Σκότους" του Κόνραντ παρέα με Πακιστανό καθηγητή Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Λαχώρης. 

Να σου απαγγέλλει νεαρός Αφγανός στίχους της Σαπφούς και να σου λέει πως λυπάται που ήρθε βρώμικος πρόσφυγας στο νησί της. 

Να στέκεσαι σαν μαλάκας ακούγοντας από νεαρό Παλαιστίνιο μηχανικό-μηχανολόγο για τον Ηρόστρατο και τις υδραυλικές του μελέτες. 

Να τρως χοντρή ήττα στο σκάκι (τέσσερις φορές απανωτά) από δεκαπεντάχρονο από τη Σρι Λάνκα....

Να λαμβάνεις με το ταχυδρομείο δεκάδες δέματα με τακτοποιημένα ρουχαλάκια από όλο τον πλανήτη και με σημειώματα "Υπομονή". "Βαστάτε". "Σταγόνα στον ωκεανό, μα σταγόνα". 

Να έρχεται ο μεροκαματιάρης, στην ηλικία σου και να σου δίνει μια τσάντα αναλγητικά που αγόρασε κάνοντας έρανο στη δουλειά του και να έχουν τσοντάρει όλοι. 

Να σχολάει dj από το νυχτερινό του μεροκάματο σε μπαρ, να τον πετυχαίνεις εφτά η ώρα το πρωί ξενύχτη και να σου δίνει εβδομήντα ευρώ, ο,τι έβγαλε ολόκληρο το βράδυ "για να βοηθήσω τους ανθρώπους" και να φεύγει χαμογελώντας κάνοντας και μια σούζα. 

Να μην ξέρεις να εξηγήσεις στον παππού από το Χαλέπι πως αυτό που πάτησε βγαίνοντας από τη βάρκα είναι αχινός, να μη ξέρεις τη λέξη στα αγγλικά και να πετάγεται μια στρουμπουλή κοπελίτσα και να σε ταπώνει με προφορά χαμογελώντας "sea urchin!" 

Να έρχεται Έλληνας μετανάστης από Γερμανία και να σου λέει πεταχτά ενώ χάνεσαι πως θα πάει να προπληρώσει φρούτα και να καταλαβαίνεις πως σου πλήρωσε τα φρούτα όλου του επόμενου μήνα και βάλε και να μην ξέρεις καν το όνομά του να πεις ευχαριστώ. 

Να σου στέλνει μήνυμα ο Σύριος με την υπέροχη οικογένεια που πέρασε από την Αγκαλιά πριν ένα μήνα και να σου λέει "είμαστε Γερμανία, τα καταφέραμε, είμαστε ζωντανοί". 

Είπα να μην κάνω άλλη ανάρτηση για αυτήν την εβδομάδα, μα τέτοια πράγματα αν δεν τα μοιραστώ θα σκάσω...Καταστάσεις που δεν είχαμε τη δύναμη να φανταστούμε. Αλήθεια δεν έχω δικαίωμα να μην πω τι ζούμε, τα καλά και τα κακά, δεν έχω το δικαίωμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2015)

Συνέχεια (μέσω ΦΒ) για την εθελοντική προσφορά για την περίθαλψη των μεταναστών στα νησιά (εδώ, πάλι από τη Μυτιλήνη):

*Lily Lambrelli*

_14 Αυγούστου στις 5:11 μ.μ._

*Σημειώσεις από 4 μέρες στην Αγκαλιά*

Παρασκευή 7/8. Άδεια η Αγκαλιά. Έφυγαν οι χθεσινοί Σύριοι κι ήταν ευκαιρία να καθαρίσουμε τον χώρο. Η Φραντζέσκα κι εγώ, εθελόντριες για λίγες μέρες, φορέσαμε διπλά πλαστικά γάντια και πέσαμε με τα μούτρα, με φοβερό κέφι. Ας μην έρθει κανείς ακόμα, λέγαμε, μήπως και προλάβουμε να φτιάξουμε μια παιδική γωνιά, στο μικρό δωματιάκι με τις κούτες και τις σακούλες που ξεχείλιζαν μεταχειρισμένα ρούχα, προσφορές του κόσμου «για τσ’ αθρώπ’». Η ευχή μας έπιασε κι όλη τη μέρα δε φάνηκε ψυχή.

Σάββατο 8/8. Η Αγκαλιά γεμάτη πρόσφυγες. Τους καλωσορίσαμε και τους ρωτήσαμε από που έρχονται. «Αφγανιστάν», αποκρίθηκαν. Όλοι κατάκοποι απ’ το δρόμο και μελαγχολικοί στα σκουρόχρωμά τους ρούχα. Κι έξαφνα, πρόσεξα ανάμεσά τους, μια χούφτα φως: Ένα κορίτσι 9 χρονών, ντυμένο με βαριά φθινοπωρινά ρούχα, μακριά μανίκια και μάλλινο ζακετάκι που το κρατούσε σφιχτά στο χέρι, μην το χάσει. «Φοράμε ζεστά ρούχα για τη νύχτα στη βάρκα», μας είπε ένας νεαρός αρχαιολόγος, με μάνα γιατρό και πατέρα γλύπτη, σε τέλεια αγγλικά. Μιλούσε ήπια, χωρίς καμιά δραματοποίηση: « Ήταν τρομακτικό. Βρισκόμασταν στη μέση του νερού, μες στο σκοτάδι, στριμωγμένοι σε μια βάρκα ελαφριά σαν μπαλόνι. Φοβόμασταν και κρυώναμε. Βγήκαμε στη στεριά χαράματα και περπατήσαμε 20 χιλιόμετρα. Υπάρχουν γυναίκες και παιδιά που έμειναν πίσω.» Τους ρωτήσαμε πόσους περίπου περιμένουν και τηλεφωνήσαμε στον Γιώργο και την Κατερίνα ν’αρχίσουν την τρεχάλα για να βρούνε αυτοκίνητα που θα μάζευαν απ’ το δρόμο τους πιο ευάλωτους και να προβλέψουν φαγητό. Αμέσως μετά, είπαμε να εγκαινιάσουμε την υποτυπώδη «παιδική γωνιά». Πήρα ένα μπλοκ και μολύβια της Αγκαλιάς και πλησίασα το κορίτσι, ενώ η Φραντζέσκα γέμιζε με τους μαρκαδόρους που έφερε από την Αθήνα πλαστικά μπωλ. Άγγιξα τη μικρή στον ώμο κι εκείνη γύρισε και με κοίταξε μ’ ένα τόσο τρυφερό κι αναπάντεχα ώριμο χαμόγελο -δεν ήτανε χαμόγελο παιδιού- που χωρίς να μπορώ να το ελέγξω έβγαλα ένα λυγμό σα λόξιγκα. Της έδωσα στα χέρια το μπλοκ και τα μολύβια κι έτρεξα στο καμαράκι να κρυφτώ για να σκουπίσω τα μάτια και να φυσήξω τη μύτη μου. Η Φραντζέσκα, τέρας ψυχραιμίας και αποτελεσματικότητας, πήγε στο κορίτσι και με τη βοήθεια διερμηνείας από τους γύρω, της εξήγησε ότι μια και ήταν το μοναδικό παιδί εκείνη τη στιγμή στην Αγκαλιά, θα ήταν υπεύθυνη για το υλικό της παιδικής γωνιάς: Παιχνίδια, μπλοκ, μολύβια, μαρκαδόροι, θα χρησιμοποιούσε ό,τι ήθελε, αλλά θα τα ξαναέβαζε όλα στη θέση τους για τα επόμενα παιδάκια. Το κορίτσι, άρχισε να ζωγραφίζει κι εγώ μόλις συνήλθα την πλησίασα σιγά σιγά και τη ρώτησα πώς τη λένε. «Μοάντεσα», μου είπε κι εγώ της ζήτησα να το γράψει. Ζήτησε βοήθεια από τον έφηβο αδελφό της και σε λίγο μου έφερε ένα μικρό κομματάκι χαρτί. Πάνω του γραμμένο με μολύβι «My name is Mohadesa». Το έβαλα στην τσάντα μου σα φυλαχτό και το κρυφοκοιτούσα, ενώ αναρωτιόμουνα πώς προφέρεται σωστά το «h». Ήρθε η Ελένη με προμήθειες και μοιράσαμε μαζί κρουασάν, μπανάνες και πορτοκάλια. Η Αγκαλιά σιγά σιγά γέμιζε ασφυκτικά. Το απομεσήμερο, πηγαίνοντας να βοηθήσουμε στα γεύματα, σταματήσαμε με τη Φραντζέσκα σε ένα μαγαζάκι με τουριστικά για να πάρουμε κάτι για τη μικρή που μας είχε ξετρελάνει (ελπίζοντας να μην έρθουν στο μεταξύ άλλα παιδιά της ηλικίας της). Της πήραμε μια τσαντούλα σαν ταγάρι, με σταμπωτές γατούλες. Όταν φτάσαμε στο μαγαζί της οικογένειας Σελάχα, μόνιμο στέκι βοήθειας της Αγκαλιάς, βρήκαμε ολόκληρο συνεργείο που έφτιαχνε τοστ με τυρί και γαλοπούλα, ενώ ο απίστευτος Παντελάκος πρωτοστατούσε και έδινε οδηγίες για το πώς θα τα τυλίξουμε. 

Όταν ήταν έτοιμες 150 μερίδες, ρώτησα την Κατερίνα που είχε γενέθλια εκείνη τη μέρα αν θα το γιόρταζαν. «Ε, βέβαια», είπε γελαστά: «Θα το γιορτάσουμε όλοι μαζί στην Αγκαλιά!» Μόλις ετοιμάστηκαν τα τοστ, εμφανίστηκαν τούρτες, χειροποίητο τσιζκέικ της Κατερίνας, χειροποίητο κανταϊφι που μοσχοβολούσε φρέσκο βούτυρο, από τα χεράκια μιας φίλης της, όλα υπέροχα, και ξεκινήσαμε κομβόι για την Αγκαλιά. Όταν φτάσαμε, είδαμε τη μικρή να λάμπει: είχε αλλάξει ρούχα και φορούσε καλοκαιρινά της Αγκαλιάς. Στο κεφαλάκι της, ένα καπελάκι –κι αυτό από τα ρούχα που ήτανε στις κούτες- που δεν το έβγαλε ούτε όταν νύχτωσε για τα καλά. Κοτσάρισε και την τσαντούλα με τις γάτες και χαμογελούσε πλατιά κι ακαταμάχητα σ’ ολόκληρη τη γιορτή. Ήρθε κι ο παπα-Στρατής, με το οξυγόνο, γλυκός, σοφός, τρυφερός, γενναίος, οδηγώντας ο ίδιος το αυτοκίνητό του. Μόλις παρκάρισε μπροστά στην Αγκαλιά, το καπό έγινε γιορτινό τραπέζι. Μοιράστηκαν οι τούρτες με το τσιζκέικ και το κανταϊφι κι έλαβαν όλοι. Ξεχύλισε από χαμόγελα κι ευχές η Αγκαλιά. Όταν ήρθε η στιγμή να φύγουμε, αγκαλιαστήκαμε με τη μικρή. «Αύριο...», είπαμε.

Κυριακή 9/8. Εκείνη τη μέρα θα γινόταν η γιορτή της Αγκαλιάς στην αυλή της Κατερίνας και της Ελένης, με στόχο να μαζευτούν κουρελούδες και κουβέρτες για τους πρόσφυγες. Περάσαμε για να βοηθήσουμε στα γεύματα και είδαμε ότι είχαν μείνει οι μισοί. Οι άλλοι μισοί, ξεκίνησαν με τα πόδια για τη Μυτιλήνη. Όσοι άντρες ήταν εκεί, καθάριζαν τον χώρο, τίναζαν κουβέρτες, κουρελούδες, χαλιά, με τον πατέρα της μικρής, φαρμακοποιό στη χώρα του, στις πιο βαριές δουλειές. Ο Γιώργος τους κάλεσε όλους στη βραδινή γιορτή, στο σπίτι του. Χαρές η Μοάντεσα! Ρωτήσαμε τη μάνα της αν θα ήθελε να της φέρουμε κάτι. «Ίσως ένα πιο δροσερό φουλάρι», μας είπε διστακτικά. Τότε μόλις πρόσεξα ότι φορούσε μάλλινο. «Το απόγευμα θα φέρω το φουλάρι», της είπα. «Θα της φέρω κι εγώ ένα δικό μου», πετάχτηκε η ακάματα γενναιόδωρη Ελένη. Απομεσήμερο. Πηγαίνοντας στην πρόβα της παρουσίασης και ξέροντας ότι θα περνούσαμε μπροστά από την Αγκαλιά, βρήκαμε φουλάρι στο ίδιο τουριστικό μαγαζάκι κι είπαμε να πάρουμε κι ένα παγωτό πύραυλο από το περίπτερο για τη Μοάντεσα. Όταν χαρούμενες παρκάραμε έξω από το χώρο, το χαμόγελο μάς κόπηκε μαχαίρι. Άδεια. Γροθιά στο στομάχι. Έφυγαν βιαστικά. Αχ, θα έχαναν και τη βραδινή γιορτή όπου θα μαγείρευε ζεστό φαγητό ο «Άλλος ‘Ανθρωπος», θα τραγουδούσε με τη κιθάρα του ο φοβερός Κώστας Ζαφειρίου που τον περιμέναμε τι και πως να έρθει από τη Λήμνο, και θα λέγαμε ιστορίες της Αγκαλιάς και παραμύθια. Σίγουρα πέρασε το λεωφορείο από τους Γιατρούς χωρίς σύνορα για τη Μυτιλήνη. Μείναμε με το φουλάρι και το παγωτό στα χέρια. Μας έπιασε μια φοβερή μελαγχολία. Ετοιμαζόμασταν να φύγουμε, όταν η Φραντζέσκα βρήκε πάνω στο στρώμα όπου κοιμόταν το κορίτσι το μπλοκ με τις ζωγραφιές. Το ξεφυλλίσαμε. Τράβηξε τη ματιά μας ένας φοίνικας γεμάτος καρπούς, κάτω του δροσερό χορτάρι, πάνω του γαλανά πουλιά και στα δεξιά λίγες λέξεις στα αραβικά κι από κάτω ένα «Μ», για υπογραφή, μέσα σε μια κόκκινη καρδούλα. Όταν λίγο αργότερα ζητήσαμε και μας μετέφρασαν το μικρό κείμενο, καταλάβαμε ότι γράφτηκε το προηγούμενο βράδυ. Έλεγε: «Μόλις τέλειωσε μια υπέροχη μέρα. Τώρα θα μείνουμε μόνοι.» 

Η εννιάχρονη Μοάντεσα θεώρησε πως, στριμωγμένη στην Αγκαλιά, η πρώτη της μέρα στην πολυπόθητη και αφιλόξενη Ευρώπη ήταν υπέροχη! Ένιωσε μοναξιά μόλις τέλειωσε η γιορτή της Κατερίνας. Όταν έπεσε να κοιμηθεί σ’ ένα χώρο χωρίς ηλεκτρικό, κατάχαμα, πάνω σε κουρελού, ανάμεσα σε καμιά εκατοστή προσφυγόπουλα. 

10/08. Μεσούρανα ο ήλιος, να λιώνει η πέτρα απ’ τη ζέστη, μπήκε στην Αγκαλιά και στη ζωή μας η Μάσα, 18 μηνών, με μια ομάδα Σύριων. Όλοι άντρες. Έφτασε στην πλάτη ενός μεσήλικα που δεν ήταν συγγενής της. Στο δρόμο για Καλλονή, η μάνα της και η γιαγιά της δεν μπορούσαν να περπατήσουν και βραδυπορούσαν. Ο άνθρωπος που την κουβαλούσε στην πλάτη ήταν φίλος των παππούδων της Μάσα. Υποσχέθηκε στον πατέρα που έμεινε στη Συρία να προσέχει τη μικρή, τη μάνα και τη γιαγιά της. Κουβάλησε το μωρό στην πλάτη του από την Πέτρα ως την Καλλονή, το έλουσε με το λάστιχο στη λασπωμένη αυλή και του φόρεσε καθαρά ρούχα της Αγκαλιάς. Το χτένισε άγαρμπα με τα δάχτυλα και το παρηγορούσε. Βοηθούσε κι ένας νεαρός –ξάδερφος του μωρού. Εκείνο κρυβόταν πίσω από την κολώνα για να κλάψει, κι έχωνε το κεφαλάκι του μέσα στο στρώμα, πνίγοντας το κλάμα του για να μη μας ενοχλήσει. Πώς να ξεχάσω εκείνο το κλάμα! Πόση αξιοπρέπεια χωράει σ’ ένα πλάσμα τόσο μικρό!

Σε συνεννόηση με την Κατερίνα (αυτή η θαυμαστή γυναίκα είναι το μυστικό όπλο του Εργά –γι΄αυτό αντέχει!), πήραμε το δρόμο της Πέτρας, έχοντας στο παρμπρίζ ένα χαρτόνι με τα ονόματα της μάνας, της γιαγιάς και της μικρής Μάσα, στα αραβικά. ‘Ασκοπα. Επιστρέφοντας στην Αγκαλιά, δεν ξέραμε τι να τους πούμε. Τελικά, ο ακούραστος και απίστευτα οργανωτικός Γιώργος είπε να τους πάρουμε μαζί μας στη Μυτιλήνη όπου θα πηγαίναμε με τον Κώστα Ζαφειρίου, τον αυλητή και γητευτή, για τη βραδινή εκδήλωση στο βιβλιοπωλείο. Ο Γιώργος, μου έκανε το δώρο να μπει στο δικό μου νοικιασμένο αυτοκίνητο η μικρή. Σ’ όλη τη διαδρομή, ο θετός παππούς κι ο ξάδερφος του μωρού, στο πίσω κάθισμα, έχοντας ανάμεσά τους τη Μάσα που για πρώτη φορά χαμογελούσε, μας ρωτούσαν πώς θα μπορούσαν να βρουν τη μάνα και τη γιαγιά του μωρού. Τους λέγαμε μισόλογα ότι θα ήταν δύσκολο αν δε έχουν καταγραφεί και ότι σε λίγο θα νύχτωνε και θα τις έβρισκαν πιο εύκολα την άλλη μέρα. Όμως, μόλις παρκάρισα και πριν ακόμα σβήσω τη μηχανή, ακούσαμε φωνές από πίσω. Νάτες! Είναι εκεί! Κοιτάξαμε προς την κατεύθυνση που μας έδειχναν και είδαμε στα 50 μέτρα, σ’ ένα παγκάκι, μια νέα γυναίκα να σιγοκλαίει στην αγκαλιά μιας μαυροφορεμένης. Ο θετός παππούς, βγήκε βιαστικά από την πίσω πόρτα, σήκωσε το μωρό σαν τρόπαιο και φώναξε. Οι γυναίκες γύρισαν προς το μέρος μας και η μάνα άρχισε να τρέχει προς το μωρό με λυγμούς. ΄Ετρεχε ο άντρας προς τη μάνα, γελώντας, με το μωρό σηκωμένο ψηλά, έτρεχε η μάνα, ξοπίσω της η γιαγιά, τρέχαμε κι εμείς κι ο νεαρός ξάδερφος, με τα δάκρυα να κυλάνε ποτάμι και να ντροπιαζόμαστε μέσα στον κόσμο. Έτρεχαν από το άλλο αυτοκίνητο ο Γιώργος, η Κατερίνα, ο Κώστας και δυο πρόσφυγες που χώρεσαν κι αυτοί. Όλοι στο λιμάνι μας κοιτούσαν και προσπαθούσαν να καταλάβουν τι έγινε. Σαν έπεσε το μωρό στην αγκαλιά της μάνας είδαμε ότι κανένα μελό σενάριο δεν ξεπερνάει την πραγματικότητα. «Χάπι εντ», είπε ο Γιώργος. «Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται συχνά. Πόσα και πόσα μωρά χάθηκαν στη θάλασσα... Και που νά’ ξεραν ότι τώρα ξεκινάει ο Γολγοθάς...»

Αδέλφια, αλληλεγγύη! Ο παπα-Στρατής, στυλοβάτης της Αγκαλιάς, παλεύει σώμα με σώμα με την αρρώστια. Ο Γιώργος, η Κατερίνα και η Ελένη έχουν λιώσει στα πόδια τους. Όσοι έχετε ένα περίσσευμα, σε συναίσθημα, σε χρόνο, σε ενέργεια, σε χρήματα, ακόμα και λίγα, δώστε το -οι ανάγκες είναι τεράστιες. Όσοι μένετε στη Λέσβο, προσφερθείτε για εθελοντική εργασία, αν γίνεται, με περιοδικότητα. Για παράδειγμα, φτιάξτε με φίλους μια ομάδα καθαριότητας κι ελάτε μια φορά τη βδομάδα- το να καθαρίζεις την Αγκαλιά είναι κάθαρση της ψυχής. Όμως και η βοήθεια ad hoc είναι πολύτιμη!
Ιδίως αυτή τη στιγμή τώρα-τώρα και ολόκληρο το εορταστικό τριήμερο της Παναγιάς γίνεται χαμός στην Αγκαλιά. Η πρώτη μεγάλη ανάγκη είναι για εθελοντές. Χέρια χρειάζονται, όχι λόγια! Όσοι πιστεύετε στον Θεό ή στον Άνθρωπο, ανάψτε ένα κεράκι, προσφέροντας βοήθεια στην Αγκαλιά.

Ο Στρατής Φραντζέσκος μού είπε χτες σαν ανέκδοτο, στα μυτιληνιά, την πιο μικρή ερωτική επιστολή στον κόσμο: «Ναρτς! Μλειπς!» Την απευθύνω σε κάθε δυνητικό εθελοντή: Νά ‘ρθεις στην Αγκαλιά! Μας λείπεις! Αλληλεγγύη!


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2015)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, να κάνω μια ερώτηση γιατί κι εδώ μάλλον έχω χάσει επεισόδια: έβλεπα στην τηλεόραση που ρωτούσαν τους άρτι αφιχθέντες από πού έρχονται και πού πάνε, κι οι Σύροι έλεγαν ότι ζούσαν π.χ. δυο χρόνια σε καταυλισμό προσφύγων στην Τουρκία. Παρόμοιες απαντήσεις βλέπω δίνουν κι άλλοι σε άλλα ΜΜΕ. 
Είχα την εντύπωση ότι αυτοί που είναι πρόσφυγες λόγω του πολέμου στη Συρία και έχουν καταφύγει στην Τουρκία, θα έμεναν εκεί με ευθύνη του ΟΗΕ μέχρι να λήξει ο πόλεμος και να επιστρέψουν στα σπίτια τους ή θα μεταφέρονταν για εγκατάσταση αλλού πάλι με ευθύνη του ΟΗΕ, όπως ακριβώς έγινε και στη Βοσνία* και σε άλλες πολεμικές συγκρούσεις. Επομένως, γιατί φεύγουν από την Τουρκία, που υποθέτω σημαίνει ότι παραιτούνται από την προστασία του ΟΗΕ και από δικαίωμα σε αποζημίωση- επιστροφή- μετεγκατάσταση; Τι επεισόδιο έχω χάσει;

*έχω γνωστούς από διάφορες χώρες της πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβίας και τα ξέρω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι πέρα από τα δικά μας, εσωτερικής κατανάλωσης, περί ανοιχτών συνόρων, το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο είναι η απόφαση της Γερμανίας να δεχτεί διπλάσιους μετανάστες φέτος από όσους προβλεπόταν, φτάνοντας συνολικά περί τις 800.000 -- και κατά κύριο λόγο, Σύριους. Δεν είναι τυχαίο κτγμ ούτε το μορφωτικό και κοινωνικό επίπεδο πολλών από αυτούς (ας αναλογιστούμε μόνο το κόστος του ταξιδιού για πολλές πολυμελείς οικογένειες), ούτε τα «κλειστά μάτια» που κρατούν οι ενδιάμεσες χώρες στην πορεία του καραβανιού (ο καβγάς στα ελληνοσκοπιανά σύνορα έγινε μάλλον επειδή οι «κακοί Ιρακινοί» εμπόδιζαν ή μπούκαραν μαζί με τους «καλούς Σύριους», ακούγονται και οι κραυγές «Σίρια, Σίρια» σε ένα φιλμάκι των ειδήσεων που είδα σήμερα), ούτε τα αυξημένα επιτόπια ρεπορτάζ των γερμανικών τηλεοπτικών σταθμών από Κω και Μυτιλήνη.

Είναι, επίσης, θλιβερό κτγμ που η χώρα μας βρίσκεται σε τόσο άσχημη κατάσταση οικονομικά και κοινωνικά ώστε να μην την θέτουν καν στα υπόψη τους γιατροί και δικηγόροι και επιστήμονες όπως φαίνεται ότι είναι πολλοί από τους μετανάστες.

Πάντως, μου έκανε εντύπωση ένας Γερμανός, εκπρόσωπος των δήμων και κοινοτήτων της Βόρειας Ρηνανίας-Βεστφαλίας, που έλεγε ότι ναι μεν έχουν αρχίσει να φτιάχνουν καταλύματα και πρόχειρους καταυλισμούς, και ότι λεφτά και υλικά μέσα κάπως εντέλει θα βρεθούν, αλλά τα ειδικά στελέχη με την σπέσιαλ κατάρτιση για την υποδοχή, διευκρίνιση του τόπου προέλευσης, κοινωνική ένταξη κλπ θέλουν τέσσερα χρόνια εκπαίδευσης και η δουλειά δεν μπορεί να γίνει σωστά με μπαλώματα, και θα δούνε και στη Γερμανία εικόνες στις κοινότητες όπως στη νήσο Κω...

Όσο για αυτό περί ΟΗΕ που λες, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τυχαίες ούτε οι εκκλήσεις των δικών μας πολιτικών για παγκοσμιοποίηση της συζήτησης (που κάποιοι το ερμηνεύουν ως παρέμβαση για να σταματήσουν οι πόλεμοι --και μόνο), ούτε οι πρόσφατες δηλώσεις στελεχών του ΟΗΕ (που δεν είδα να διαψεύδονται) ότι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν περισσότερο, αλλά δεν υπάρχει αρμόδιος στην Ελλάδα για να συνεργαστούν.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2015)

Λογικά, αν η Γερμανία είπε ότι θα δεχτεί Χ Σύρους θα πρέπει να γίνει αυτό μέσω ΟΗΕ ή με το να στείλει επιτροπές στους καταυλισμούς στην Τουρκία να επεξεργάζονται τις αιτήσεις, ώστε να αποφευχθούν αυτά που βλέπουμε. Και να μη δεχτεί κανέναν που έρχεται με άλλη μέθοδο (ώστε να αποθαρρύνουν μετακινήσεις σαν αυτές που βλέπουμε). 
Το θέμα είναι μπερδεμένο γιατί εμπλέκονται δύο ειδών πρόσφυγες: πολέμου και οικονομικοί. Κι ο μόνος που μπορεί να τους διαχωρίσει είναι ο ΟΗΕ που είναι δίπλα στις μάχες, όχι η ΕΕ που τα βλέπει από μακριά. 

ΥΓ Εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα θλιβερό στο ότι δεν μπορεί η Ελλάδα να απορροφήσει μορφωμένους μετανάστες. Προσπαθήσαμε για δεκαετίες σαν κοινωνία να ανεβάσουμε το εκπαιδευτικό επίπεδο των Ελλήνων και το πετύχαμε. Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη από εισαγωγή μορφωμένων. Κι αν ποτέ αποκτήσουμε τέτοια ανάγκη, προηγούνται οι Έλληνες του εξωτερικού, μετά οι πολίτες ΕΕ, μετά οι της δυτικής παιδείας και τελευταίοι όλοι οι άλλοι. Ξέρω ότι κάποιοι θα το διαβάσουν αυτό και θα βγάλουν συμπεράσματα για μένα ότι είμαι ρατσίστρια κλπ αλλά δε με νοιάζει. Η εμπειρία μου στο ΗΒ δείχνει ότι η προσαρμογή στη χώρα υποδοχής γίνεται με αυτή ακριβώς τη σειρά. 


Η σύζυγος ενός φίλου μου στο ΗΒ είναι Βόσνια που έφυγε σε ηλικία 16 ετών από τη Βοσνία με πρόγραμμα μετεγκατάστασης ανηλίκων κι έτσι βρέθηκε στο ΗΒ, με ανάδοχη οικογένεια και με θέση σε σχολείο (και τελικά σπούδασε ιατρική, γνώρισε το φίλο μου κλπ κλπ). Οι γονείς της που δεν μπορούσαν να φύγουν, είχαν καταφύγει σε ένα αδειανό διαμέρισμα που βρήκαν σε γειτονική πόλη στην ουδέτερη ζώνη και με το τέλος του πολέμου ο ΟΗΕ που τους είχε καταγράψει τους γύρισε στην παλιά τους γειτονιά και το παλιό τους σπίτι, στο οποίο είχαν εγκατασταθεί κάποιοι άλλοι που ο ΟΗΕ τους έδιωξε κλπ κλπ. Όλα τα χρόνια είχαν επικοινωνία μέσω του Ερυθρού Σταυρού. Δεν έγιναν όλα αυτά ωραία και καλά και χωρίς προβλήματα, βεβαίως, αλλά δεν γέμισαν οι γειτονικές χώρες απελπισμένους να πηγαίνουν με τα πόδια στην άλλη άκρη της Ευρώπης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα θλιβερό στο ότι δεν μπορεί η Ελλάδα να απορροφήσει μορφωμένους μετανάστες. Προσπαθήσαμε για δεκαετίες σαν κοινωνία να ανεβάσουμε το εκπαιδευτικό επίπεδο των Ελλήνων και το πετύχαμε. Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη από εισαγωγή μορφωμένων.


Ενώ οι Γερμανοί έχουν; Αλλά οκ, μεγάλη συζήτηση και δεν πρέπει να γίνεται χαλαρά και καφενειακά.

Και επειδή είπες για τη Βόσνια γνωστή σου, στη Γερμανία συζητούν να πάψει πλέον να αναγνωρίζεται καθεστώς πρόσφυγα σε όλους τους Βαλκάνιους (Αλβανούς, Φυρομίτες, Βόσνιους, Κοσοβάρους κ.ο.κ.).


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2015)

> Ενώ οι Γερμανοί έχουν; Αλλά οκ, μεγάλη συζήτηση και δεν πρέπει να γίνεται χαλαρά και καφενειακά.



Δεν ξέρω τις ανάγκες της Γερμανίας σε γιατρούς, δικηγόρους κλπ, ξέρω πάντως ότι το ΗΒ έχει ανάγκες σε γιατρούς που δεν καλύπτονται από τις ιατρικές σχολές του και εισάγει γιατρούς. Ομοίως έχει ανάγκη δασκάλους μαθηματικών και τους εισάγει. Έτσι δεν κάνουν οι οργανωμένες χώρες; 
Η Ελλάδα είχε (και πιθανώς έχει) ανάγκες σε νοσοκόμες, αγροτικούς εργάτες, υδραυλικούς κλπ, όχι σε γιατρούς και δικηγόρους ή φαρμακοποιούς, αλλά αυτή την εποχή δεν έχει χρήμα. Κι είμαι σίγουρη ότι το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα κι η τρέλλα του Έλληνα να πάρει πτυχίο θα συνεχίζει να υπερκαλύπτει τις ανάγκες σε γιατρούς κλπ ακόμα κι όταν θα βγούμε από την οικονομική κρίση και θα γίνουμε οικονομική υπερδύναμη και θα υπάρχουν δουλειές για όλους (στην υποθετική περίπτωση που...).

Κι έπειτα σκέψου και το άλλο: δεν είναι τυχαία η ιεραρχία που έδωσα πιο πάνω, πρώτα οι δικοί μας, μετά της ΕΕ κλπ. Αρκεί να σκεφτείς πόσο κοστίζει να απορροφήσεις και να αξιοποιήσεις έναν γιατρό που δεν μιλάει ελληνικά, δεν έχει πτυχίο από αναγνωρισμένο πανεπιστήμιο και του είναι τελείως άγνωστη η νοοτροπία των πιθανών ασθενών του (γιατί βεβαίως ο Σύρος γιατρός με το αναγνωρισμένο πτυχίο, τις γλώσσες και τις σπουδές στο εξωτερικό κλπ είναι ήδη στη Γαλλία, πήγε αεροπορικώς με κανονική βίζα εργασίας από την αρχή του πολέμου, ομοίως ο Σύρος μηχανικός με όλα τα προσόντα είναι στην Κίνα με πολυετές συμβόλαιο- όπως πάνε κι οι Ευρωπαίοι δηλαδή κλπ κλπ).



> Και επειδή είπες για τη Βόσνια γνωστή σου, στη Γερμανία συζητούν να πάψει πλέον να αναγνωρίζεται καθεστώς πρόσφυγα σε όλους τους Βαλκάνιους (Αλβανούς, Φυρομίτες, Βόσνιους, Κοσοβάρους κ.ο.κ.).



Μα δεν υπάρχει πλέον κανένας πόλεμος στα Βαλκάνια, λογικό δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2015)

*Germany: Halt on Dublin procedures for Syrians*

24/08/15
The German Federal Office for Migration and Refugees (BAMF) has issued internal instructions suspending the Dublin procedure in respect of Syrian nationals.

According to the instructions, dated 21 August 2015, Dublin procedures that have already been initiated in relation to Syrians are to be cancelled, in order for Germany to become the Member State responsible for processing their claims. This entails that enforceable return orders for Dublin transfers to other countries are also to be revoked. Newly applying Syrian asylum seekers are to be immediately channelled into the regular asylum procedure and will not be given the Dublin questionnaires usually provided to applicants.

Between January and July 2015, Germany has registered 44,417 applications from Syrians. The country is also anticipating a total of as many as 800,000 applications this year, a far exceeding the number of asylum seekers received in any other EU Member State.

Under the Dublin Regulation, a Member State may make use of the "sovereignty clause" to voluntarily assume responsibility for processing asylum applications for which it is not otherwise responsible under the criteria of the Regulation.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2015)

Συνεχίζω με σχετικά ενημερωτικά σημειώματα που βρίσκω στο ΦΒ:

*Γιώργος Τσιάκαλος*, 25 Αυγούστου 15

Πριν μερικές ημέρες μια φίλη, με δραστήρια συμμετοχή στην Αριστερά από τη δεκαετία του 1960, με ρώτησε εάν από την κυβέρνηση ζήτησαν τη συμβολή μου στην αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων των προσφύγων, καθώς γνώριζε τις δραστηριότητές μου σ’ αυτόν το χώρο εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες, και τις γνώσεις που απέκτησα μέσα από αυτές τις εμπειρίες. Της απάντησα: «Αχ Δ., αυτοί τα ξέρουν όλα και αποτελούν πρότυπο για όλες τις κυβερνήσεις της Ευρώπης. Συνεπώς, δεν χρειάζονται τη συμβολή κανενός. Προσωπικά κάνω ό,τι μπορώ με τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους».

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήμουν πολύ θυμωμένος όλον αυτό τον καιρό -με τους «ελαιώνες», τα «πεδία του Άρεως», και την κατάσταση στα νησιά- για ένα πολύ απλό λόγο: επειδή η Γερμανία, χωρίς να το δηλώνει επίσημα, είχε ανοίξει ήδη εδώ και ενάμισι μήνα τα σύνορά της για τους πρόσφυγες από τη Συρία (και όχι μόνο). Η Ιταλία, γνωρίζοντας το γεγονός αυτό -και επίσης χωρίς να το δηλώνει επίσημα- έστελνε καθημερινά με τρένα έως και χίλια άτομα προς τη Γερμανία μέσω Αυστρίας, η οποία με τη σειρά της, επίσης χωρίς να το δηλώνει επίσημα, δεν έκανε ελέγχους στα τρένα και άφηνε να περάσουν. Το ίδιο άλλωστε έκανε και με όσους/ες έρχονταν από την Ουγγαρία.

Όλες οι μετακινήσεις γίνονταν από οργανώσεις υποστήριξης προσφύγων, όπως η διεθνής οργάνωση Volontarius, με σιωπηλή συμφωνία/έγκριση των κυβερνήσεων. Μόνον σ’ εμάς συνεχιζόταν η ίδια πολιτική.

Θα θυμάστε, ίσως, ότι στην αρχή αυτών των ανεπίσημων αλλά πολύ ουσιαστικών αλλαγών είχα δημοσιεύσει ένα άρθρο για την ανάγκη να ανοίξει ο φράχτης του Έβρου. Θα αποτελούσε λύση. Φαντάζομαι ότι τώρα πια καταλαβαίνουν όλοι/ες ότι αυτή ήταν μια ρεαλιστική και προσαρμοσμένη στην πραγματικότητα πρόταση, και όχι «ιδεοληπτική», όπως ισχυρίζονταν ορισμένοι. Θα μπορούσε η κυβέρνηση, αν δεν ήθελε ή δεν τολμούσε να το κάνει επίσημα, να προχωρούσε σε «ανοίγματα» χωρίς επίσημες δηλώσεις, δηλαδή να έκανε «τα κλειστά μάτια», όπως ακριβώς έκαναν και κάνουν οι κυβερνήσεις των άλλων χωρών, με εξαίρεση (τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες) την ακροδεξιά κυβέρνηση της Ουγγαρίας. Δεν το έκανε.

Δεν καταλάβαιναν, αλήθεια, το λόγο για τον οποίον η ΕΕ ενέκρινε ήδη από τις 18 Ιουνίου κονδύλια προς την ΠΓΔΜ και τη Σερβία με σκοπό την παροχή τριήμερης φιλοξενίας στις δεκάδες χιλιάδες πρόσφυγες που έμελλε να διασχίσουν την επικράτεια τους; Έλληνας είναι ο αρμόδιος επίτροπος, ούτε γνώση ξένης γλώσσας χρειάζονταν για να πάρουν τις σχετικές πληροφορίες. Τι πιο λογικό από το να ερχόταν σε ανεπίσημη επαφή με τις κυβερνήσεις της ΠΓΔΜ και της Σερβίας, για να συμφωνήσουν άτυπα και να αφήσουν την υπόθεση αυτή σε έμπειρες οργανώσεις υποστήριξης προσφύγων; Νομίζουν ότι δεν το έκαναν αυτό οι κυβερνήσεις της Ιταλίας, της Αυστρίας, της Τσεχίας;

Αυτοί όμως τα ξέρουν όλα, όπως απάντησα στη φίλη μου Δ. Κι εγώ, γνωρίζοντας πόσα ξέρουν στην πραγματικότητα, προσπαθούσα μέσα από συζητήσεις με παλιούς συντρόφους να δώσω όσες πληροφορίες είχα και όσες προτάσεις μπορούσα να κάνω, ελπίζοντας ότι αυτοί με τη σειρά τους θα χρησιμοποιούσαν τις δικές τους προσβάσεις στην κυβέρνηση, και θα είχαν τη δυνατότητα να την πείσουν ότι είναι αναγκαία και εφικτή η εφαρμογή μιας άλλης πολιτικής στον τομέα αυτό, όπου η λέξη «ανθρωπιστική κρίση» δεν αρκεί για να περιγράψει την κατάσταση. Όμως, τίποτε δεν άλλαξε, οι θάνατοι στα νερά του Αιγαίου συνεχίζονταν, η απελπισία στα λιμάνια και στους δρόμους αυξανόταν, και μόνον οι αυτάρεσκες δηλώσεις των κυβερνώντων ανταγωνίζονταν σε αριθμό, μέγεθος και ένταση τους θανάτους και την απελπισία.

Δεν έγραψα τίποτε γι’ αυτά, ώστε να μη χρησιμοποιηθεί, ίσως, μια δημοσίευσή μου προς αντίθετη κατεύθυνση από αυτήν που άτυπα είχε χαραχτεί από τις εμπλεκόμενες χώρες της Ευρώπης. Παρόλα αυτά το έκανε δυστυχώς η κυβέρνηση όταν άλλαξε τη διαδρομή του πλοίου από τη Κω λέγοντας ότι η αποβίβαση στη Θεσσαλονίκη ενείχε τον κίνδυνο να κατηγορηθούμε ότι παραβιάζουμε ευρωπαϊκές συμβάσεις!

Σήμερα, γράφω γι’ αυτά, καθώς η Γερμανία (στην οποία έχουν φτάσει αυτή τη χρονιά ήδη 450.000 πρόσφυγες, και επίσημα αναμένεται να ανέλθουν στις 800.000 μέχρι το τέλος του έτους) ανακοίνωσε -επίσημα πια!- ότι αναστέλλει το Δουβλίνο 2. Θα καταλάβουν έστω τώρα στην κυβέρνηση, ποιο είναι το δικό τους καθήκον;


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2015)

Τις αρνητικές επιδόσεις της κυβέρνησης Σύριζα-Ανέλ στο χώρο της οικονομίας μπορούσα να τις φανταστώ — ότι θα ήταν αρνητικές, όχι πόσο αρνητικές θα ήταν. Για την παιδεία έτρεμα και τρέμω. Εκεί που είχα κάποιες ελπίδες ήταν στην υπόθεση των προσφύγων. Προεκλογικά, η κυρία Τασία, παρά το εκνευριστικά αλαζονικό ύφος της, έδειχνε να ξέρει το χώρο και τα προβλήματά του. Σκεφτόσουν ότι η αριστερή κυβέρνηση θα ήθελε να δώσει με επιτυχία εξετάσεις σ’ αυτό το ευαίσθητο πεδίο, ιδίως όταν προβλεπόταν μια δύσκολη χρονιά. Ότι θα κινητοποιούσε θεούς και δαίμονες, Ευρωπαίους και εθελοντές και στρατά, για να δώσει σωστές εικόνες προς τα έξω και προς τα μέσα, εν μέσω μάλιστα τουριστικής σεζόν.

Όσο έρχονται οι εικόνες και οι πληροφορίες, προσπαθεί να καταλάβεις ποιοι έχουν ποια ποσοστά ευθύνης. Ας φροντίσουν στην υπηρεσιακή και στην επόμενη κυβέρνηση να δώσουν το υπουργείο σ’ έναν καλό μάνατζερ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2015)

Ξέρω ότι δεν πρέπει να αποδίδω σε δόλο ό,τι μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί με ανικανότητα, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν τελικά δεν είναι ανικανότητα και έλλειψη κατανόησης αυτό που βλέπουμε, αλλά κανένα αρρωστημένο σχέδιο του τύπου «Δεν σας άρεσαν οι Αλβανοί σημαιοφόροι, οι Νιγηριανοί μικροπωλητές κλπ; Φάτε τώρα στη μάπα τους πρόσφυγες». Ή σχέδιο τύπου «δημιουργώ ανθρωπιστική κρίση για να μοιάζει σα να την προκάλεσε η ΕΕ και να βγω μετά να κατηγορώ την ΕΕ». Τραβηγμένο; Εδώ είχαμε σχέδιο εισβολής στο Νομισματοκοπείο, τίποτα δεν είναι υπερβολικό πιά. 
Γιατί δεν είναι δυνατόν οι άλλοι να σου λένε στείλτε τους σε μας κι εμείς να λέμε όχι, θα τους κρατήσουμε και θα τους καθυστερήσουμε και θα τους κάνουμε τη ζωή πατίνι όσο μπορούμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2015)

*Πώς το σκίτσο του Γιάννη Αντωνόπουλου έλιωσε καρδιές σήμερα στο ελληνικό Facebook*

http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/60107?ref=nl_150904


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2015)

Ανάμεσα στις τόσες φωτογραφίες και σκηνές που έχουμε παρακολουθήσει αυτές τις μέρες, είπα αυτήν εδώ να την κάνω να σκεπάσει τις άλλες. Ευχαριστώ, δόκτορα.







*Η άφιξη στο Μόναχο*​
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slat...n_borders_to_thousands_of_asylum_seekers.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2015)

Βρείτε τις διαφορές (γραμμένο το 1972, μέσα στη χούντα, για να θυμόμαστε):







Στο σταθμό του Μονάχου
με πέταξε άχου
η μαύρη μοίρα μου
μάνα κακομοίρα μου

Όπου να `ναι σουρουπώνει
το Ακρόπολις θα φτάσει
να `ταν και να κατεβάσει
ένα φίλο ή γνωστό

Στο σταθμό του Μονάχου
με πέταξε άχου
η μαύρη μοίρα μου
μάνα κακομοίρα μου

Κάθε άνθρωπος και γλώσσα
ποιόνε ξέρω ποιος με ξέρει
αφιλόξενα τα μέρη
παγωμένες οι καρδιές

Στο σταθμό του Μονάχου
με ξέχασε άχου
η μαύρη μοίρα μου
μάνα κακομοίρα μου

Δίπλα μου λαγοκοιμάται
ένας χίπυ πεινασμένος
ένας νέγρος μεθυσμένος
τα ναυάγια σωρό

Στο σταθμό του Μονάχου
με ξέχασε άχου
η μαύρη μοίρα μου
μάνα κακομοίρα μου


----------



## rogne (Sep 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνεχίζω με σχετικά ενημερωτικά σημειώματα που βρίσκω στο ΦΒ:
> 
> *Γιώργος Τσιάκαλος*, 25 Αυγούστου 15
> 
> ...



Είχα σκεφτεί πρωτοδιαβάζοντας το παραπάνω ότι, όσο καλές κι αν είναι οι προθέσεις, με τεχνάσματα όπως τα "ανεπισήμως ανοιχτά σύνορα" δεν πρόκειται να βγει καλό. Νομίζω ότι το χτεσινό κλείσιμο των συνόρων Γερμανίας-Αυστρίας το επιβεβαιώνει αυτό. Αν για καιρό όλες οι γύρω χώρες "έσπρωχναν" στη ζούλα μετανάστες και πρόσφυγες προς βορρά, τόσο αυτές όσο και ο βορράς θα έπρεπε να αναμένουν τις συνέπειες. Οπότε τώρα τι πρέπει να καταλάβουν στην (όποια) κυβέρνηση για το δικό τους καθήκον;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2015)

Χτες (και σήμερα το πρωί) παρακολούθησα περισσότερες από δύο ώρες διάφορες ειδικές εκπομπές, συνεντεύξεις και δηλώσεις τοπικών και κεντρικών πολιτικών και αρμοδίων από τη γερμανική και την αυστριακή τηλεόραση. Είναι σαφές ότι το μέτρο του κλεισίματος των γερμανοαυστριακών συνόρων σχεδιάστηκε και χρησιμοποιείται καταρχήν ως μοχλός πίεσης πολλαπλής κατεύθυνσης: από την κυβέρνηση της Βαυαρίας προς τις κυβερνήσεις των άλλων ομόσπονδων γερμανικών κρατών, να συμμετάσχουν στην ενδογερμανική κατανομή των εισερχόμενων αλλά και προς την ομοσπονδιακή κυβέρνηση, να αναλάβει τον συνολικό συντονισμό και την κατανομή πόρων. Τα μηνύματα που προέρχονται από τη Βαυαρία έχουν δύο πηγές προέλευσης, από δύο διαφορετικούς πολιτικά φορείς: η κυβέρνηση του CSU είναι ίσως η πιο συντηρητική στη Γερμανία και δίνει έμφαση σε θέματα οικονομικά, ασφάλειας κλπ, αλλά το Μόναχο (με την κόκκινη παράδοσή του) και ο σοσιαλδημοκράτης δήμαρχός του επικεντρώνουν στο ανθρωπιστικό μέρος. Φυσικά, δεν διευκολύνει στην εσωτερική γερμανική διαμάχη η αλαζονεία της Βαυαρίας, που ως ένα από τα πλουσιότερα ομόσπνδα κράτη θέτει διαρκώς θέματα μεταβολής του συνταγματικά καθιερωμένου συστήματος των εσωτερικών αναδιανομών πόρων μεταξύ κρατών («να μην πρέπει να παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο τον κάθε συνάδελφο» ήταν μια από τις σκοτούρες του π/θ της Βαυαρίας).

Ταυτόχρονα, αποτελεί μέσο πίεσης προς άλλες κοινοτικές χώρες να αναλάβουν το μερίδιο που τους αναλογεί -- εδώ προέχουν δηλώσεις κυβερνητικών αξιωματούχων του κόμματος της Μέρκελ που αφενός βάζουν θέμα ελάφρυνσης και οργανωτικής διευκόλυνης των χωρών εισόδου (Ελλάδας, Ιταλίας, Μάλτας και Ουγγαρίας --αλλά και της Τουρκίας), επίσης τα θέματα ασφαλείας, ταυτοποίησης και άμεσης επαναπροώθησης των αμιγώς οικονομικών μεταναστών και αφετέρου θέτουν επίσης το θέμα της κατανομής και σε άλλες μεγάλες κοινοτικές χώρες, όπως η Γαλλία, η Πολωνία (σε συνδυασμό και με τη σημερινή ευρωσύνοδο). Ο πρόεδρος των Πρασίνων βέβαια δήλωσε κάτι απλό: «Και αν τους σταματήσουμε έξω από τα σύνορά μας, δεν θα πρέπει να τους φροντίσουμε;»

Πιο ψύχραιμοι μου φάνηκαν οι Αυστριακοί, μολονότι αντιμετωπίζουν λογικά έναν κίνδυνο να βρεθούν με πολλούς εγκλωβισμένους που θα καταφέρουν να ξεφύγουν από τη Ουγγαρία αλλά δεν θα μπορούν να προχωρήσουν στη Γερμανία. Βέβαια, στην Αυστρία είναι διαφορετικό το πολιτικό σκηνικό· οι ακραίοι έχουν ήδη το 20-25% του εκλογικού σώματος και δεν μοιάζει να φουσκώνουν περισσότερο εξαιτίας του προσφυγομεταναστευτικού. Ίσως βέβαια απλώς δεν είχαν αρχίσει να αισθάνονται τις συνέπειες, μικρή και ευτυχής χώρα είναι η felix Austria...

Και λίγο ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον: Στο κεντρικό τηλεοπτικό δελτίο της δημόσιας γερμανικής τηλεόρασης υπήρχε αναφορά για την τραγωδία στο Φαρμακονήσι, αλλά και ρεπορτάζ από τη Λέσβο, με εθελοντές να αναφέρονται στο εμπόριο πλαστών εγγράφων αλλά και στο φτιασίδωμα της κατάστασης ενόψει της επίσκεψης της π/θ κ. Θάνου. Έπαιξαν μάλιστα και μια δήλωσή της, που δεν συγκράτησα ακριβώς πώς μεταφράστηκε αλλά το γενικό νόημα ήταν «άντε να βλέπουν τώρα τα ζόρια και οι Βορειοευρωπαίοι που μας τη λένε τόσο καιρό»...


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2015)

Απορία: τί θα μπορούσε να κάνει η ελληνική κυβέρνηση πέρα από το να ελέγχει τους πρόσφυγες, να τους δίνει χαρτιά και να τους προωθεί στα σύνορα; Το οποίο δεν κάνει ούτως ή άλλως;
(για ιατρικούς ελέγχους και ένα πιάτο φαΐ δεν είπα τίποτα γιατί τα θεωρώ αυτονόητα να γίνονται από το κράτος κι όχι από ΜΚΟ, ειδικά το πρώτο, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2015)

Θα μπορούσε να κάνει σωστή καταγραφή (δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται τώρα -- έγραψα πιο πάνω για την εθελόντρια που έλεγε για πλαστά έγγραφα, ας προσθέσω και την ταρίφα που ανέφερε: αντί 100-150 ευρώ). Επιπλέον, ούτε στην περίθαλψη, ούτε στην οργανωμένη προώθηση νομίζω ότι τα καταφέρνουμε εξαιρετικά. Και ας μη θεωρούμε τίποτε αυτονόητο· η παροχή στέγης, σοβαρών ιατρικών ελέγχων και ενός φαγητού σε αυτές τις διαστάσεις και κυρίως σε αυτά τα χρονικά διαστήματα δεν είναι απλά και εύκολα και αυτονόητα πράγματα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2015)

Δεν είναι απλά, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει μια προσπάθεια προς την κατέυθυνσή τους. Ειδικά το ζήτημα του ιατρικού ελέγχου, που είναι και το σημαντικότερο για όλους μας. Τα άλλα τα κάνουν οι ΜΚΟ, έστω και λειψά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2015)

Μόλις έκλεισε (με διάγγελμα του καγκελάριου) και η Αυστρία τα σύνορά της προς την Ουγγαρία. Αύριο τα κλείνει η Ουγγαρία (με τον φράχτη) προς τη Σερβία. 


Edit: Έκλεισαν επίσης τα σύνορά τους προς την Ουγγαρία η Τσεχία και η Σλοβακία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2015)

Και κάπως έτσι σε λίγο θα θέλουμε διαβατήριο για ταξίδι στη Λέσβο...


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2015)

Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μάλλον ότι θα μένουν όλοι οι μετανάστες στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2015)

Να κάνουν τι;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2015)

Υποθέτω ότι η SBE εννοεί ότι θα φτιάξουμε στρατόπεδα προσφύγων.


----------



## rogne (Sep 14, 2015)

Άλλη μία εμπνευσμένη "στρατηγική" των Ευρωπαίων (αν)εγκέφαλων: http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22769&subid=2&pubid=64250183...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2015)

Ε, χμ, είναι από τα θέματα που συζητιούνται στη σημερινή συνάντηση των υπ. εσωτερικών της ΕΕ...

Edit: Εννοούσα για τα στρατόπεδα υποδοχής, απογραφής κ.λπ.


----------



## rogne (Nov 10, 2015)

Μια καταγραφή (και κριτική): http://www.smed.gr/2015/11/blog-post_9.html


----------



## rogne (Nov 18, 2016)

Όταν οι μετανάστες της Χίου, και όχι μόνο βέβαια, δεν αλληλοσφάζονται σε βαρβαρικές φυλετικές συγκρούσεις και δεν προσπαθούν να πυρπολήσουν ντόπιους περίοικους με τη χρήση βεγγαλικών, όπως συνηθίζουν να κάνουν αυτές τις μέρες σύμφωνα με τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια και λοιπά έγκριτα ΜΜΕ, τους συμβαίνει το εξής απίθανο: να τους πετάνε μολότοφ κάτι παράξενα όντα που τα λένε "υπερκείμενα τείχη του κάστρου". Ιδού και η απόδειξη, με ολίγη έμφαση στα σημεία που παρουσιάζουν και γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον, εκτός από φανταστικοεπιστημονικό (διάφορα άλλα σημεία με ένα κάποιο πολιτικό ίσως ενδιαφέρον δεν έχουν τονιστεί, περιττό άλλωστε):

Σοβαρά επεισόδια, για δεύτερο συνεχόμενο βράδυ, σημειώθηκαν στον καταυλισμό της Σούδας στην πόλη της Χίου. Έπεσαν μολότοφ μέσα στον καταυλισμό, υπήρξαν ξυλοδαρμοί, ενώ κάηκε άλλο ένα μέρος του κέντρου φιλοξενίας.

Όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν, περίπου στις 8 το βράδυ χθες Πέμπτη, έπεσαν δυο μολότοφ μέσα στον καταυλισμό. Από τις αστυνομικές Αρχές πιθανολογείται πως *οι μολότοφ έπεσαν από τα υπερκείμενα του καταυλισμού τείχη του κάστρου* κι αυτό γιατί ο καταυλισμός λειτουργεί μέσα στην τάφρο του βυζαντινού οχυρωματικού έργου. Αποτέλεσμα της *ρίψης των μολότοφ* ήταν να καούν ολοσχερώς δυο σκηνές.

Λίγη ώρα μετά, η είδηση της ρίψης των μολότοφ προκάλεσε τη διαμαρτυρία ομάδας 30 περίπου αλληλέγγυων πολιτών που έπαιρναν μέρος εκείνη την ώρα στην πορεία για το Πολυτεχνείο και οι οποίοι συνέχισαν να πορεύονται προς τον καταυλισμό. Λίγα μέτρα πριν από την είσοδο όμως σε αυτόν, τους σταμάτησαν άνδρες των ΜΑΤ που επιχειρούσαν στην περιοχή. Ακολούθησε η αποχώρηση των αλληλέγγυων περί τις 10.30 το βράδυ, ενώ, σύμφωνα με τον σταθμό Αιγαίου της ΕΡΤ, κατά την παραμονή τους εκεί υπήρξαν φραστικοί διαπληκτισμοί με άτομα που κινούνται στον ακροδεξιό χώρο και οι οποίοι είχαν στο μεταξύ συγκεντρωθεί.

Περίπου στις 11 το βράδυ, *έπεσαν κι άλλες μολότοφ αλλά και κροτίδες μέσα στον καταυλισμό, που και πάλι πιθανολογείται ότι έγιναν από τα υπερκείμενα τείχη του κάστρου*. Αποτέλεσμα 150 περίπου πρόσφυγες, κυρίως οικογένειες με παιδιά να εγκαταλείψουν τις σκηνές και να ζητήσουν προστασία στο κοντινό κτήριο της Ιχθυόσκαλας. Γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα, δυο αλληλέγγυοι που βρίσκονταν με τις οικογένειες των προσφύγων ενώ αποχωρούσαν δέχθηκαν την επίθεση 30 περίπου ατόμων, οι οποίοι και τους ξυλοκόπησαν. 

Μεταφέρθηκαν με ασθενοφόρο στο νοσοκομείου της Χίου όπου και παρέμειναν έως τις 2 τα ξημερώματα. Στο νοσοκομείο μεταφέρθηκε με ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ και ένας πρόσφυγας, ο οποίος δέχθηκε επίθεση από αγνώστους στο κέντρο της πόλης, κοντά στο κτίριο της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Χίου.​
http://www.amna.gr/article-pagination.php?id=131891


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2016)

Κάποια στιγμή θα βγουν στο φως όσα γίνονται με τις κοινοτικές επιδοτήσεις και τις απευθείας αναθέσεις. Κάποια στιγμή θα ξεχωρίσουν οι εθελοντές που έδωσαν και δίνουν τεράστιο αγώνα ανθρωπιάς σε αυτό το μαύρο στίγμα της κοινωνίας, τα καινούργια νησιά Έλλις της Ευρώπης από τους στυγνούς εκμεταλλευτές. Κάποια στιγμή θα μάθουμε γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον ανθρώπινες συνθήκες κράτησης, αφού αυτή είναι η απόφαση που έχει ολοφάνερα παρθεί, να μείνουν εδώ σε άθλιες συνθήκες για αντιπαράδειγμα. Κάποια στιγμή θα μάθουμε ποιοι ήταν οι υπεύθυνοι που οδήγησαν συνανθρώπους μας να πρέπει να ανάβουν γκαζάκια χειμωνιάτικα σε αντίσκηνα και να αρρωσταίνουν, να τρελαίνονται, να καίγονται ζωντανοί.

Και κάποια στιγμή θα καταλάβει ο καθένας που θέλει και μπορεί να καταλάβει γιατί βασανίζεται η Ελλάδα και τρώει τις σάρκες της και τα σωθικά της κάπου εννιά χρόνια πια. Γιατί για εμένα (και ελπίζω, και τον ιστορικό του μέλλοντος) η κρίση άρχισε στην Ελλάδα όταν ένα ανίκανο κράτος έχασε κοντά 70 ανθρώπους του στις πυρκαγιές που έχουμε ήδη τόσο βολικά ξεχάσει.

http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/303391/haos-sti-moria-ekrixi-sto-hot-spot-prosfygon-dyo-nekroi-eikones


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2016)

Είσαι αισιόδοξος. 
Εγώ από την άλλη βλέπω ότι έχει πλέον εγκατασταθεί για τα καλά η κατάσταση που βλέπουμε για δεκαετίες στο Καλαί.


----------

